# Rod Weight



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

What is a good rod weight for a rookie to fish for bass, panfish, and maybe pike and trout. If you are not experienced in fighting a fish and don't want to wear out the lil guy (I won't be keeping any) but you still want to feel the rod and enjoy the fight. I have an 8wt for Steelhead but should my next rod be closer to 2wt or 5wt? 

Jason


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

I have a 7wt for steelhead and bigger flies, and a 5wt for summer play. 5wt may be a bit much for smaller fish, but is very, very versatile in 9 ft length. IMHO I woudn't go lower than 3wt as it becomes more difficult to deal with the wind and bulkier flies.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Well for me, my first fly rod / reel combo was a 5wt. I was told that a 5wt or 6wt is a great general purpose rod for most anything around.

Then, due to my UL experience in the fast, I tracked down an economical 2wt rod for pursuing most of the bass and gills in Ohio, as well as trout streams.

Then, I got a burr up my butt and decided I wanted to steelhead fish and hybrid/striper fish (which I have not had the opportunity to try yet), so I got an 8wt combo. This would also do for me chucking some larger flies & poppers for bass if I got so inclined.

Now, I have this 1wt (heck of a deal), and traded some stuff for an Abel TR Light to put on it. This will become my primary stream rod, and trout rod.

I don't think that answers your question though. What would I recommend? For now, if you don't have previous experience fighting fish on light lines, I'd say pick up a 4wt. It'll have plenty of backbone to bring in most Ohio bass in a timely manner, and still give plenty of fun on the smaller trout and 'gills. That's just my opinion though. If you fish a lot of smaller streams, and some open water, 4wt. If you're going to be fishing more larger waters, go with a 5wt or 6wt.

If you were closer, I'd let you throw my 2, 4, and 5wts to see which feels better in your hands, but also remember that each brand feels different...

Check your PM.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

ducman491 said:


> What is a good rod weight for a rookie to fish for bass, panfish, and maybe pike and trout. If you are not experienced in fighting a fish and don't want to wear out the lil guy (I won't be keeping any) but you still want to feel the rod and enjoy the fight. I have an 8wt for Steelhead but should my next rod be closer to 2wt or 5wt?
> 
> Jason


I started with a 5wt and found that nice sized pan fish are still fun to catch...it really is addicting..Especially on poppers..I feel like the 5wt is an excellent all around versitile choice. I will admit though that there is an appeal to fishing "lighter". I just already have too many hobbies that cost money so I try to go as versatile as I can!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

5wt. use the 8wt for lagoons pike.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

I echo SBreech. I have found the 4 wt to be the best balance between fun and practicality. My first rod was a 6 wt recommended to me by a salesman. Yes, I could pretty much throw whatever I wanted with it but once a fish was on, it was not fun at all (bluegills and bass). Mind you, I did not catch the trophy wall hanger bass but to be realistic those do not come that frequent (for me).

I think I used to want a larger weight rod for those what if moments of catching that trophy sized fish. Well, I missed out on catching fish that would feel like a trophy sized fish if I had used a lighter weight rod (fun).

I have no problem with really putting on the pressure with the light weight rod (fiberglass) and the rod protects the tippet very well so bringing fish to hand in a timely manner has not been an issue for me either.

Bottom line: If the weight of the rod does not allow you to have fun fishing then a reassessment may be in order.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

I have built quite a few rods for many people and my favorite is the 8 foot 4 weight. With the average pound and a half bass and the 10-14inch trout we catch close to home, I like an 8 foot 4 weight. I can cast everything from a popper to a bugger and a size 12 nymph to a size 24 midge. Don't get me wrong, you are not going to effectively cast giant hairbugs in the wind, but for panfish, trout, smallmouth and largemouth that we have around here, the 4weight works well.
There will always be applications for smaller rods and/or larger rods, but I think that the 4 weight is a good all around choice. It is all personal choice. You can't go wrong with a 4 or a 5.
Merf


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

To each his own, I guess. For me, using something like a 3wt or 4wt as my main bass rod would be like using a 5' light spinning rod as my main bass rod as a conventional fisherman. Can it be done? Sure. Would I choose that route? No way. I guess in my way of looking at it, it is a combination of turning over large/bulky/heavy flies without killing myself and having enough stick to be able to get quick control of a large fish in or near cover. Also factor in that I do the majority of my bass fly fishing from my kayak, so the kayak moves/gives quick and easy when any larger fish is hooked. I need to keep a fish from cover to avoid potentially losing it, and I don't feel like a sub-5wt is real efficient at doing that. I'm fishing heavy weeds, lily pads, brush and wood cover. I landed that PB bass on my 3wt purely by luck when it tangled in the weeds 8-10' off the shore and I was able to quickly wade to it before it freed itself. The little 3wt was defenseless when that fish dove into the weeds. That is why my 3wt is used for panfish and trout, not bass, and I will hardly use the 5wt for them any more. Shoot, a stout crappie gives my 9' 5wt Avid a serious bow. I wouldn't even use my 3wt for big crappies in cover. Anyone that doubts how hard a solid crappie can flex a fly rod can meet me this April for a demonstration.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I was thinking a 5wt would be a good all arounder. When I get better at landing fish then I'll move to lighter gear. 

Thank for the info. 
Jason


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

I pretty much use a 5wt for everything. I'm very novice, but I've caught Large Mouths, Smallies, Trout and Gills on it. Fishing everything from poppers and big hairy streamers for Smallies to Size 20 drys for Trout. I have an 8' and an 8.5'. 

An earlier poster mentioned the St Croix Imperials on sale for $45. These seem like a huge deal to me (bought a couple for Christmas presents).


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

One of my good friends wanted to try fly fishing this past Spring, so I took him out & lent him rods of various weights, then he was ready to buy. We started him with a 6wt, knowing he wanted others. He then bought a 3 wt & I gave him an 8wt I seldom used. That gives him a nice, broad range that he can supplement. 
Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2011)

bruceride said:


> I pretty much use a 5wt for everything. I'm very novice, but I've caught Large Mouths, Smallies, Trout and Gills on it. Fishing everything from poppers and big hairy streamers for Smallies to Size 20 drys for Trout. I have an 8' and an 8.5'.
> 
> An earlier poster mentioned the St Croix Imperials on sale for $45. These seem like a huge deal to me (bought a couple for Christmas presents).



bruce, do you remember who had these on sale?


----------

